# lnvolves IPAD: Apple move to sell US TV shows for $1



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/14856f08-168e-11df-bf44-00144feab49a.html


> Apple could begin selling US television shows for $1, half of its charge on its iTunes digital media store, when the computer maker's iPad tablet computer hits the stores.
> 
> The test, expected to coincide with the April consumer debut of the iPad, will offer some shows at the lower price as a way to test whether reducing the cost of video programming will ignite sales, people familiar with the discussions said.
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Have to admit, if I were to get an ipad, watching TV shows on it would be a big draw for me. There are some shows I like that I only watch on my iPhone. It would be great to watch them on a larger screen.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

It's funny - it almost seems like there is a contest between Jobs and Bezos to see who can control pricing on the most things.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

FearNot said:


> It's funny - it almost seems like there is a contest between Jobs and Bezos to see who can control pricing on the most things.


Bezos and Jobs and every other CEO out there. Those two just have a bit more impact than most.

Mike


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

This is hilarious!  Jobs wants to dictate the price of everything.  And so far he's been succeeding!  He brought the music industry to its knees, he wooed the publishers, and now he's convinced the television networks to see things his way.  The man's good, you gotta admit.  Whatever else he is, he's frigging good at what he does!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

DYB said:


> This is hilarious! Jobs wants to dictate the price of everything. And so far he's been succeeding! He brought the music industry to its knees, he wooed the publishers, and now he's convinced the television networks to see things his way. The man's good, you gotta admit. Whatever else he is, he's frigging good at what he does!


The man is enjoying his power trip!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

"It is not yet clear which or how many of the US free-to-air and pay-television networks have agreed to the lower pricing. Some media executives said they have not been approached with the new prices.
Apple declined to comment.
*If you move five times the volume [of sales] at half the price, it's a good idea," one digital media strategist at a big US media conglomerate said. "The argument for holding the line gets bad quickly."*
One executive said iTunes's 120m active customer accounts with credit cards on file provides a ripe ground for experimenting with changing the economics of digital media."

How ironic!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

sherylb said:


> "It is not yet clear which or how many of the US free-to-air and pay-television networks have agreed to the lower pricing. Some media executives said they have not been approached with the new prices.
> Apple declined to comment.
> *If you move five times the volume [of sales] at half the price, it's a good idea," one digital media strategist at a big US media conglomerate said. "The argument for holding the line gets bad quickly."*
> One executive said iTunes's 120m active customer accounts with credit cards on file provides a ripe ground for experimenting with changing the economics of digital media."
> ...


Gee, I wonder if it would work for ebooks...Nah who would ever go for that.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

who knows what will determine the price, apparently supply and demand is not the answer


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Did you see that CBS agreed somewhat to the 99 cent price?

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/65706/cbs-ceo-certain-shows-will-sell-for-just-99-cents-on-itunes/


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Most individual shows offered for sales in iTunes in Standard Definition are 1.99.  It is ridiculous they charge more for the HD versions.  (Give me a break, it is just television!)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Ahhhh another chance for people to rip on Jobs.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I wish they would offer the Soaps for $1 an episode.  I really think it would help keep them on the air.  They are being dropped by stations and networks due to their lack of profitability.  Think of how many subscribers you could get to pay $20 a month to download their shows.

I tivo Y&R daily, but there are times when I just dont have time to catch up and wind up erasing episodes before I can watch them.  I dont run out of disc space, just when it gets to the point where I am 2 weeks or more behind, I just sorta give up.  If I could buy them and keep them on my hard drive, then I wouldnt worry so much about being behind.  I could watch the current episodes and if I needed help remembering or had missed something important, I could dig thru my library and watch it.

But what do I know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> I wish they would offer the Soaps for $1 an episode. I really think it would help keep them on the air. They are being dropped by stations and networks due to their lack of profitability. Think of how many subscribers you could get to pay $20 a month to download their shows.
> 
> I tivo Y&R daily, but there are times when I just dont have time to catch up and wind up erasing episodes before I can watch them. I dont run out of disc space, just when it gets to the point where I am 2 weeks or more behind, I just sorta give up. If I could buy them and keep them on my hard drive, then I wouldnt worry so much about being behind. I could watch the current episodes and if I needed help remembering or had missed something important, I could dig thru my library and watch it.
> 
> But what do I know.


I'm with you KindleChickie! I'd download soaps at least occasionally!

Betsy


----------

